# at what week did you have a miscarriage



## angelbaby2010

Hi every1 just wanted to know when you had your miscarriage and if you new why it happened and what ur symtoms where thankyou to everyone and anyone who responds your stories and advice will really help me!!!!!


----------



## lauraperrysan

I have had four now, 2 around 6 weeks, 1 at 4 weeks and 1 at 5 weeks. I had no pain really, or cramps, just started bleeding light brown for 3 days then red for 2 more then full on m/c after about 5 days of spotting.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I found out at my 12 week scan - baby had died at 9 weeks (which was when my symptoms started to fade) they didn't tell me why


----------



## lauram22

I had mine at 7 weeks, but started light spotting the week before on and off for 7 days. then on the 7th day had a really heavy bleed, awful cramps. Had a natural m/c x


----------



## Sparklestar

I found out at 14+6 that my baby had died at 12+4, don't know why, but thats when my sickness started to fade and dihorrea started. xxx


----------



## emma2810

17w+3d :cry:


----------



## beaney

Hi, mine started at 8+1 with little dark spotting, which increased over a few days. Then on the day I consider it really started, I had awful contractions and cramps, really painful - was out for lunch with DH's parents who we don't see much as they don't live near. I didn't chat much...! Cramps lasted a couple of days - the next night was really quite bad. M/c was confirmed by blood tests and exam by the Early Preg Unit the next week. Bled for 2 weeks in total. We don't know why it happened - we guess chromosome issues as when we've searched the net that seems to be the reason for many early m/cs. It was my first pregnancy so I'm really hoping it was a one-off and not something wrong with my body's ability to carry. Hope the answers you're getting are helping. :hugs:


----------



## Jessa

I've had two. One at 7 weeks and one at 17 weeks.


----------



## j.ann

I had mine at 7 weeks, I started spotting at 6 weeks, and continued off and on until 8 weeks, at which point Dr's recommended surgery to remove fetus :(


----------



## x-amy-x

20 + 4. Don't know the cause. Post mortem is in 5 weeks

xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Iv had one at 5 weeks, 7 weeks, 8 weeks, and 10 weeks.. 

with the 10 weeks one i still had symptoms 2 weeks after i m/ced...


----------



## rottiemiss

I found out heartbeat had stopped at 15+5 and labour was induced at 16+1. I had no symptoms that I had miscarried,they couldn't find a heartbeat on the doppler so I had an emergancy scan.
x


----------



## MrsJD

I've had 5 :cry:

9 weeks, Chemical, Blighted Ovum (7weeks) and the last two at five weeks.

One more test to get, NKC.

X


----------



## AS1

Hey hun I've had 3 mmc - first two discovered near the 12 weeks scan time and the 3rd around the 10 week mark as I had been having fortnightly scans. All the fetus had died at the 8/9 weeks mark but I have felt different each time with regard to symptoms. My first I can pinpoint the day baby died all my symptoms just stopped but with the 2nd and 3rd I have continued to feel all my symptoms so its just so hard to tell.....xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi - have had 3, one at 10 weeks in Gran Canaria (was very frightening nearly bled to death) second one at 6weeks and this one recently at 9 weeks - first two didnt even know i was pregnant becuase my periods were so irregular, third one I knew and had planned which made it more real and frightening and sad. I started bleeding at 5 weeks and bled all way to 9 weeks. Was scanned at 5, 6 and 8 week and baby was alive, intuition kicked in at 9 weeks and I booked a private scan to find baby had stopped growing at 8+3. Had erpc on 25th June and am ttc again. 

No reason ever given for any of the mc but have now been referred for testing so fingers crossed may get some answers.


----------



## RaeEW89

My first was Feb 08 at 11+2, My second was June 09 at 4+2 and my last was just yesterday at 9.


----------



## MrsO29

My first we found out at 12 week scan, baby had died around 8/9 weeks, which is when my symptoms faded. I had brown discharge for a few days before the scan.

Then a chemical.

Then one at 6 weeks, started bleeding a little, then heavier, then crampy a few days later then m/c was complete.

No reason why for any of them.

Healthy daughter aged 4 1/2, and this pregnancy now 28 weeks and is fine.

xx


----------



## Rumpskin

My first one was at 9 weeks (symptoms faded so I knew something was wrong) which was a completed mc, my second was a mmc at just over 12 weeks (again symptoms faded but had an early scan which showed a heartbeart at 6w4d), had morning sickness then symptoms faded. Had brown discharge at 12 weeks actually, had scan 2 days later which showed LO had died at just over 8 weeks. Had to go by ambulance to hospital, gas and air and morphine then ERPC. Horrible. With my third, had a chemical at just over 3 weeks.

They dont know these have happened but we are being tested at the mo then hopefully being referred xxx


----------



## coccyx

9 miscarriages. Earliest loss was at8 weeks and latest 14 weeks Had natural miscarriages withthem all.
Genetic testing showed husband had some chromosome problem affecting some of his sperm and was probable cause of most of the miscarriages. 
Do have 4 healthy children


----------



## angelbaby2010

I'm so sorry for all of your losses I'm headed to the er now I let you know what hhappens haven't had bleeding or cramps just my symptoms went away I am currently 9 weeks I wish every 1 luck and godbless


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I hope that everything is ok sweetie and remember - lack of symptoms doesn't always mean anything but its best to get checked xxxx


----------



## coccyx

keep us posted. Know my symptoms varied from day to day.


----------



## Truman

Hi Angelbaby, I started reading your thread was wondering, then I realised at the end of it why you were asking. I just wanted to say that i hope everything is ok, keep us posted. 

As Mrs Doddy says a lack of symptoms doesn't necessarily mean anything. Fingers crossed, thoughts and prayers. XxXxX


----------



## fluffyblue

angelbaby2010 said:


> I'm so sorry for all of your losses I'm headed to the er now I let you know what hhappens haven't had bleeding or cramps just my symptoms went away I am currently 9 weeks I wish every 1 luck and godbless


Hope everythings ok, feel awful for posting like I did - lots of love xx


----------



## Diana

I just went through one this week... I found out at 8 weeks 4 days that the baby stopped growing at 5 weeks 5 days. I had really awful doubled over cramps on Tuesday morning and than early on Wednesday morning I passed the sac. :(

I already have 2 sons, 3 and 1.5 so I'm not sure why this happened but I guess it just does... :(


----------



## CurlySue

I'm STILL having one now. I've known for 12 days that I had two non-viables and found out at my 7 week scan. I'm now 9 weeks and there is no sign of bleeding, no sign of cramps, no sign of anything. I get the feeling if I hadn't been for a 7 week scan I could have gone all the way to 12 weeks with dead babies inside of me and nothing would have happened.


----------



## Diana

I'm so sorry CurlySue... :hugs: For me I started bleeding and I knew something was going on... I'm kind of glad I found out at 9 weeks instead of 10 when I was due for my early scan and would have no idea otherwise. :(


----------



## sophxx

i had a mmc at 12 weeks id ad nbrown discharge and sort of a irony smell like old blood went for scan at 6 .5 wks they put my dates bk even though i knew they were right went bk 2 wks later heart beat said everything would be fine went a 12 week baby died 2 days after the last scan i knew wen it happened i felt awful that day with hormones then everything went bkl to normal! xx


----------



## inhopes

I've had 3 miscarriages, 2 at 8 weeks ( at ultrasound day only a sac was there) and 1 at 7 weeks (started spotting). The first mc came naturally and the last two I had to do d/c.


----------



## danielle1987

I had my mc at 5weeks 2days in march,was natural and was over in 2days from start to finish, Now waiting for that longed for :bfp: xx


----------



## leeanne

My first pregnancy ended in a miscarriage at around 5 weeks. It was the day after I had my pregnancy confirmed by a doctor.

I woke up in the morning with cramps and bleeding and it was that way for most of that day.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

coccyx said:


> 9 miscarriages. Earliest loss was at8 weeks and latest 14 weeks Had natural miscarriages withthem all.
> Genetic testing showed husband had some chromosome problem affecting some of his sperm and was probable cause of most of the miscarriages.
> Do have 4 healthy children

i have to ask but what chromosome problem does he have? and were your 4 pregnancys all natural no medical help?


----------



## wantababybump

I had a natural miscarriage at 10wks on December 25, 2007(fetus died at about 4 or 5 wks approximately) I had a lot of bleeding and cramps that were very severe. My second miscarriage I was 14wks pregnant and only found out because of an emergency scan on June 9, 2008 because my doctor couldnt find the heartbeat with the doppler. I had a D&C so didnt really have any symptoms with that miscarriage. There was something wrong with that baby as there was too much fluid behind the neck but they ruled out downs and did chromosome testing on her and it all came back fine so they are currently testing hubbby and I's chromosomes xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Just wanted to come back and let you know that everything seemed fine heartbeat still there I'm so relieved I have another appointment on Tuesday I'm alittle nervous but i m sure everything is ok thankyou all so much for the support


----------



## JesseLake

I lost mine at 5 weeks. I had tummy aches the whole way thru the pregnancy but got a lil bit of spotting on and off for a week, then started to get severe stomach cramps and bleeding like you would during a heavy period so went hospital and got it confirmed that i had m/c


----------



## SonnyEm

I lost my first at 6 weeks (natural mc), then the second was MMC at 8 weeks, found out at early scan at 8+5, erpc the following day (Friday).


----------



## jasmineT-P

x


----------



## Pimms

I lost mine at 4weeks and 4days, i thought something was wrong as i started spotting and then all symptoms disappeared


----------



## spritey

I started losing mine at 7w4d and it took about 3 days. There was no heartbeat and the baby measured 5 or 5.5 weeks, so it had died then. I first got cramps for a day (like bad menstrual cramps), then got brown spotting w/cramps, then red blood. Then very bad cramps and red bleeding for about a day until I naturally miscarried everything. The bleeding and cramps stopped right after.


----------



## dizzyangel

21 + 5, don't know why, no symtoms
xx


----------



## trish4

I had 3M/C First one at 12weeks no warning just heavy bleeding while watching American Idol, 2nd one was a missed M/C discovered at 22 weeks baby had died at 16weeks and 3rd M/C at 19weeks just felt pains in my lower abdo and ++++vaginal discharge took some parcetamol foned Hubby to come take me to hosp soon as he arrived stood up my waters went got to A&E labour had began delivered that evening... aah life


----------



## zoe87

i had my 1st m/c at 10 weeks never had no symptons but i lost my 2nd at 16 weeks and i had servere pain and bleeding cramping. backache and shivering x


----------



## Rainstar

angelbaby2010 said:


> Just wanted to come back and let you know that everything seemed fine heartbeat still there I'm so relieved I have another appointment on Tuesday I'm alittle nervous but i m sure everything is ok thankyou all so much for the support

Hey angelbaby,

Glad to hear everything is okay :) Sending positive vibes your way for a healthy and happy pregnancy xx


----------



## rachjim98

I have had 2 my first was @ 20 weeks I delivered a beautiful baby girl we named Rebecca. She had a genetic defect.
And then I had another earlier this year @ 6weeks same thing as Rebecca. I can no longer have children. But am very blessed to have 2 living beautiful and healthy children.


----------



## aw1990

I'm sorry for everyones losses :( xxx
Ive had 2 now, first was in May had cramps while shopping and then went to the loo and started bleeding, was at 5+1
and Im having one just now :( just started bleeding about an hour ago, i should be 5+1 also, but did a HPT yest and it was faint, so i knew it was coming :(


----------



## hopeful02

I miscarried my twins at 11 weeks and 2 days on July 25, 2009.


----------



## Tasha360

i had a mmc at 13 weeks. \had dating scan and found out my twins had died at 9 weeks. Now preg again 4+5 just hoping for the best x


----------



## cant_relax

My first mc was at 5+1 no pain just heavy bleeding, followed by d+c, bled for 7 days.
Pregnant again before having a period.
Started getting watery discharge a few days ago, lasted 2 days and had a bath and passed a small blood clot, a day later I miscarried (today) 12+1, woke up 2am bled through underwear and onto bedsheets, went to toilet and passed lots of blood and very big blood clots (awful feeling) got taken to hospital and scanned, the sac was still there and after 10 minutes of searching for a heartbeat nothing, got taken straight in for d+c, after doc told me that the fetus was in my vagina and he had performed the clean, injected me twice with antibiotics then gave me more to take twice daily for another 3 days. Feel completely empty at the moment.


----------



## scarletsmum

*6 weeks - bleeding and cramping
*16 weeks 3 days - no heartbeat found at routine appointment. baby had died the previous day from post mortem. Induction followed. 
*9 weeks - first scan, no heartbeat.


----------



## janie0

I had a MMC at 18 wks a month ago, no heartbeat at prenatal appt. Baby only grew to 16wks 4 days.


----------



## PnutProtector

I miscarried at age 20 (i am 22 now). I was 14wks along and had a missed miscarriage. I didn't find out until a four days afterwards when i went to the Doc because something felt off.


----------



## Ninni

i had mine back in feb my only symptom was really sore back, n i had one yesterday i just started bleeding n that was my only symptom:*(


----------



## ThatGirl

i had a missed miscarriage baby died at 5 weeks started to miscarry 8w 1 day


----------



## kristen77

i had a missed miscarriage at 7+4 - I asked to be referred for an early scan as all my symptoms had gone and i just didn't feel pg anymore x


----------



## Olivetree

11th week with spotting 1 to 3. Day 3(late night Thursday) I was gushing out copiously vast amounts of blood and solid clots with acute lower adominal pain. Needless to say I loss a lot of blood!

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## LaDY

6 weeks approx...natural causes x


----------



## mightyspu

1st mc - I don't know. was an unplanned pregnancy and the entire experience was awful. It's taken me years to come to terms with it and I've blocked out most of the experience. Came round from the D&C shivering and crying. Someone told me to "Stop all this silliness" I came back with "I think I have a perfect right to be silly, thank you" 

2nd mc was at 5 weeks. It looks like it was a chemical.

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you...


----------



## Liz2

I am sorry to hear about all of your losses. :hugs:

I miscarried at 13 weeks. I went in for an ultrasound and they said there was no heartbeat. They baby was measuring 12 weeks. They don't know why it happend. I had been really sick the whole time and was put off work at 6 weeks. About a week before my doc appt I told my husband that I didn't feel pregnant anymore. He said that I shouldn't say such awful things. While I was in the waiting room at the docs I told my sister in law that I thought something was wrong and she asked like what and I said I am scared what if they don't see a heartbeat.......turns out they didn't.......weird what a womans body knows. 

Love and hugs to you all


----------



## icsunshine

I was supposed to be 9 weeks but stopped growing at 6 weeks. Very light spotting although they thought implantation. Internal ultra sound showed no heartbeat and measurements at 6 weeks. The Dr. said progesterone was low and that may have been the cause but not really sure.


----------



## oliveoyl

Sorry for all your losses

I've had 6 early miscarriages between 4 and 5 weeks.
Started as bad cramps, then brown spotting, then flow.
Apparently due to hydrosalpinx, which is now removed. Hoping for a sticky one soon.
xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I had a m/c at 6 weeks. Slight dark bleeding the night before and then proper bleeding the next morning. It was on Easter Sunday so I couldnt get a scan at the hospital, i was just checked and then told to come back the next morning for a scan. I think they knew what had happened, i just wish that they had told me then. So i had to go home and come back the next day, and they only took a urine sample and tested that with a pregnancy test. I had a termination when i was a bit younger (own choice at the time at 7 weeks) but i had to stay in hospital around five and half weeks because of bleeding and then was sent home fine. I cant help but think that even if i had made a different decision i would have had problems anyway. Ive almost convinced myself it will happen next time again


----------



## apple_20

hi just thougt i'd share my story with anyone who is intrested. I have recently had a m/c (two days ago :(), i was around 6 weeks (not sure as i was on Bcpill). 
i came onto sites like these and found great advice and comfort from others stories when i was bleeding. i was reassured that bleeding could be normal and since I'd had no cramps and only light bleding for three days i thought my chances where good an hour later i was at the walk in centre and I had seen the results of the miscarrage (not nice)
However i feel it's important for people to know that sometimes there is no pain and no heavy bleeding until it's too late. i dont want to crush peoples hopes If they think they might be going through a m/c but sometimes false hope can be a bad thing.
I'm still dealing with my feelings about this and this site is helping me alot thankyou.
xxx


----------



## honeycat

I had a missed m/c found out at my second scan at 8w6d. 1st scan at 6w5d showed normal baby with good heartbeat. 2nd scan showed no hb and baby measuring 2 days larger then first scan. Testing came back as chromosomal normal female so I have no idea why my baby died (I think that is the hardest part). I'm pregnant again and worried the same thing is going to happen again.


----------



## LeaArr

9 weeks, natural miscarriage. A story with more details is on the first page of my TTC journal


----------



## Maritini

found out at my 12 week scan baby had died around 8 weeks also symptoms had started to fade around that time.....


----------



## BABYCAREY

I WAS 13WEEKS(31st AUG) AND HAD A LITTLE BLEEDING,WENT TO HOS GOT SCANNED AND FOUND OUT THE BABY HEART HAD STOPPED BEATING AT 7WEEKS+6!! THERE IS NO EXPLAINATION THEY CALLED IT A MISSED MISCARRIAGE, THEY BROUGHT ME DOWN TO THEATRE FOR A ERPC,PAINLESS AND NOT TOO MUCH BLEEDING BUT THE EMOTIONAL PAIN AND GRIEF I AM GOING THRU AT THE MIN IS KILLING ME,THE CONSULTATION MENTIONED IT MAY HAVE BEEN A MOLAR PREGNANCY,I LOOKED IT UP ON NET WHEN I GOT HOME AND ITS SCARED ME A LITTLE!! GOOD LUCK :hugs:


----------



## pink380

I had my first missed miscarriage in April 08 I was 13 weeks pregnant but baby died at 8+5. I think I am now going thru this again only this time is was detected alot earlier as I demanded a scan.

I went yesterday and by my lmp I should be 9+3 but I know when I conceived and thought I would be nearer the 7. Internal scan said 6+5 but no heartbeat was detected. There is still a small glimmer of hope that its a bit early but I am not convinced and if its the same story in a couple of weeks well I think this pregnancy only ended a couple of days ago. I just dont understand why my body wont expel on its own that is the hardest part for me..


----------



## RedRose19

i lost my baby girl at 12 wks and 5 days :cry: i was in an accident.. i got pushed on march 17th.. an accident i know but it caused the loss of my baby :cry:

i miss her so much :cry: she would of been due aug 27th.. and prob here by now if i wasnt pushed...


----------



## pink380

babyhopes10 said:


> i lost my baby girl at 12 wks and 5 days :cry: i was in an accident.. i got pushed on march 17th.. an accident i know but it caused the loss of my baby :cry:
> 
> i miss her so much :cry: she would of been due aug 27th.. and prob here by now if i wasnt pushed...

I cant even begin to imagine what you are going through, gosh im speechless :hugs:


----------



## Sazzoire

I was 7 weeks (ish) both times I miscarried... not sure why it was the same both times... that will be like d-day next time...
xx


----------



## RedRose19

pink380 said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> i lost my baby girl at 12 wks and 5 days :cry: i was in an accident.. i got pushed on march 17th.. an accident i know but it caused the loss of my baby :cry:
> 
> i miss her so much :cry: she would of been due aug 27th.. and prob here by now if i wasnt pushed...
> 
> I cant even begin to imagine what you are going through, gosh im speechless :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks its hard... we called her Ava mae :cry: and even though it wasnt planned she was still very wanted.. but accidents happen.. and i cant let hate or anger consume me..

im still waiting for AF so hormones are all over the place :wacko:


----------



## BabyHaines

babyhopes10 said:


> pink380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> i lost my baby girl at 12 wks and 5 days :cry: i was in an accident.. i got pushed on march 17th.. an accident i know but it caused the loss of my baby :cry:
> 
> i miss her so much :cry: she would of been due aug 27th.. and prob here by now if i wasnt pushed...
> 
> I cant even begin to imagine what you are going through, gosh im speechless :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks its hard... we called her Ava mae :cry: and even though it wasnt planned she was still very wanted.. but accidents happen.. and i cant let hate or anger consume me..
> 
> im still waiting for AF so hormones are all over the place :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh honey, so sorry to hear this :cry:But have to ask....What do you mean by 'pushed'?? Am I being really stupid??

I feel for you and hope you are bearing up OK?? xxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

i was pushed into like a gate thing by someone :cry: and it was very sharp and pointy :( :cry: i hit into with and hit my tummy.. i was pushed into it and then squshed cuz ya know it was paddys day they were all drunk or what ever..

and bcuz it was st paddys day.. it took us ages to get to the hospital which didn help.


----------



## punch

i had 2 back to back miscarriages.

first one at 6 weeks. i spotted for a week, had low hCG, but it was at least doubling. then it stopped doubling and the next day i started full out bleeding and miscarried.

2nd one was 5w 3d. i didn't spot until the day before i miscarried, and that was it, no prior warning.

in both of these, my hCG was lower than is normal... i had very faint pregnancy test lines and i never had breast tenderness or nausea. just frequent peeing and tiredness. a couple days before i miscarried, i noticed that i stopped feeling tired and stopped peeing frequently. 

those were my experiences... hope that is some useful information.


----------



## hOney03

i had m/c at 6weeks. it was a blighted ovum., stopped growing at 4.5weeks. My ob opted for a d&c last aug 24 after a serious bleeding took place. We are now hoping to be pregnant right away as i have heard chances are greater at "these" times.. well., at least that's how i hope. im sorry for everyone else's loss.


----------



## goddess25

I was 6+4 started spotting and had cramps, a few days later started bleeding properly with lots of pain, had a scan and everything had been expelled. Had a threatened m/c with last pg, with same symptoms, but thankfully baby boy born ok.


----------



## artchick49

I just had one at 12 weeks, baby's heart stopped at 9 weeks.


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww im so sorry artchick :( hugs hun i know how u feel..


----------



## Unlucky

I am pretty sure I miscarried last night. I wasn't even sure I was pregnant. My shoulders started aching, then I felt something between my lips. When I wiped it was clear plasma like gel and in the middle was a dark blue object about 3-4 mm long with a white spot on its "belly". there was a cream colored "string" attached to it about 1 1/2 inches long. I had no cramping or bleeding like I did the first time. The 2nd time I needed a D & E. I do have a beautiful 2 yo daughter. I had hives the third week of my pregnancy with her and they gave me steroids. I think that is why she stuck around. I really want to give her a sibling, but I don't know how much more of this I can handle.


----------



## Swanny

My baby showed only 9 weeks at my 12 week scan.

I had light brown bleeding for one morning and thinking back on things now my symptoms (sore nipples and sickness) had faded. I also had a little bit of lower back pain.

They didn't say what had caused it, just that there is usually no explanation and something to do with chromosone abnormalities.


----------



## ginger91

Had a little pink spotting and just felt something was wrong. Got a scan at 9 weeks- they said my baby measured 5.5 weeks. Had ERPC done at 10 weeks last Friday. Really sad.


----------



## maratobe

i was 10 weeks along


----------



## dan-o

I was 12+4 when I had my ERPC, but my baby had gone by 10+2 
(chose to wait as I wanted a natural MC, but it never happened)

:hug:


----------

